# VGOD Pro Mech Paint Stripping/Removal



## Modyrts (2/8/18)

So my Mech has over the last few months suffered some wear and tear including scratching scuff marks and a bit of damage from being dropped.

Me being a perfectionist I can't stand it.

So I've decided to strip the paint off of it. I have found no information on doing this anywhere so hopefully my experience will help others.
Thus far I've tried soaking it in thinners but to no avail. I don't want to use any harsh chemicals because there is a Delrin insert inside which wont come out and the contact has a plastic part on it too and I worry about damaging these. I've heard sanding works but I'm worried I might scratch it as I am no handy man. Any advice would be appreciated




Here is what it currently looks like.

I will be posting progress I make on this thread.


----------



## RainstormZA (2/8/18)

Have you tried acetone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (3/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Have you tried acetone?



Tried both acetone and thinners

The acetone cleaned some of the scuff marks off but left the paint unchanged



The paint almost looks asif it could be cerakote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/8/18)

Other than that, I suggest water paper - very fine grit and a lot of elbow grease

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (3/8/18)

Will give it a try. Gonna head down to the hardwear store see if they msybe dont have any suggestions also.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (3/8/18)

I'm looking to do exactly the same thing to exactly the same mod. Following closely to see how it pans out. Go to the hardware store and pick up proper paint stripper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (3/8/18)

if that works im stripping mine too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (3/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> if that works im stripping mine too



Paired with a priest Cap on the Dead Rabbit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (3/8/18)

Spyro said:


> I'm looking to do exactly the same thing to exactly the same mod. Following closely to see how it pans out. Go to the hardware store and pick up proper paint stripper.




Im worried about using paint stripper because of the delrin sleeve inside and the piece on the bottom contact

It may melt it


----------



## Spyro (4/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Im worried about using paint steipper because of the delrin sleve inside and the piece on the bottom contact
> 
> It may melt it



Will follow and see how you manage. I've seen an elite VGOD stripped but the texture on the metal was different where the paint had been stripped. Not sure if it's just like that under the paint or the guy did a poor job with sanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (4/8/18)

Have you tried very fine grit paper like 1000+ to even shit out and tried smacking it with a shammy and some brasso or the copper one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (4/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> Have you tried very fine grit paper like 1000+ to even shit out and tried smacking it with a shammy and some brasso or the copper one?



Look below


----------



## Modyrts (4/8/18)

Progress Report:

Decided to give a try on the button in hopes of not screwing up the entire mod. Very impressed with results. Going to do the entire mod this coming weekend over the long weekend.

I didnt do a perfect job and left the inside bits because those are difficult to reach and covered anyway.

I stuck it in drill and spun it at low speed with some 100 grit sandpaper which i wet every so often.

The 100 grit left no actual markings so if you want to stop here that will be fine but i reccomend using a 2000 grit afterward just to perfect it.

The 2000 grit will shine it and remove any marks left by the lower number but its not strong enough to remove paint. To remove the paint you have to use 100 or 150 grit.

***DO NOT USE ANY LOWER OR IT WILL POSSIBLY CAUSE DAMAGE***

Here are the pictures of my progress so far i will post again once complete.







This is with only 100 grit. Yet to use 2000 on it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Modyrts (4/8/18)

Spyro said:


> Will follow and see how you manage. I've seen an elite VGOD stripped but the texture on the metal was different where the paint had been stripped. Not sure if it's just like that under the paint or the guy did a poor job with sanding.




I saw that too but it was a clone with a very cheap paintjob which came off with just a bit of soap and steel wool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (4/8/18)

NIIICE

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts (4/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> NIIICE



I love it. I would love to keep it the way it is but I wont because it is damaged on the tube too.


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (4/8/18)

Metal looks cool, im not the biggest fan of painting metal in the first place, I havent seen a vgod in a nice shiny polished look... following the progress on this one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/8/18)

Yes! That looks bloody awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (4/8/18)

Phenomenal job. But I want to see the entire thing stripped

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts (4/8/18)

Ah no you guys :,( i love how it looks now XD i kinda dont want to finish stripping it and leave it be XD

But ill make that sacrifice for the forums

Planning on getting a pro-mech 2 in the near future so wont be a major deal.

Going to have to invest in a copper rda though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/8/18)

A copper Pirate King RDA will look awesome on that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (4/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> A copper Pirate King RDA will look awesome on that



I did some quick googling on that. It looks like a really awesome rda but in all honesty its too flashy for me. I prefer something a bit more simple and plain. Maybe a dead rabbit? Bonza?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> I did some quick googling on that. It looks like a really awesome rda but in all honesty its too flashy for me. I prefer something a bit more simple and plain. Maybe a dead rabbit? Bonza?



Fair enough, I'd have to agree on a simplistic clean looking rda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (4/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Ah no you guys :,( i love how it looks now XD i kinda dont want to finish stripping it and leave it be XD
> 
> But ill make that sacrifice for the forums
> 
> ...



I have a pro mech 2 that I'd be willing to trade for yours if you're at all interested. 

Although my button also has wear marks like yours did previously.


----------



## Modyrts (4/8/18)

Spyro said:


> I have a pro mech 2 that I'd be willing to trade for yours if you're at all interested.
> 
> Although my button also has wear marks like yours did previously.



Why trade a promech 2 for a promech?

Just curious.


----------



## Spyro (4/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Why trade a promech 2 for a promech?
> 
> Just curious.



I want a full copper mech to match my dead rabbit with priest Cap. Original plan was to strip it . But because of the black sleeves I've decided to go with the pro mech 1 for the sake of complete copper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (5/8/18)

Spyro said:


> I want a full copper mech to match my dead rabbit with priest Cap. Original plan was to strip it . But because of the black sleeves I've decided to go with the pro mech 1 for the sake of complete copper.



What exactly is this priest cap that i keep hearing about?


----------



## DougP (5/8/18)

This is the priest/challenge copper cap 
It fits onto the 24mm dead rabbit 
You buy them separately as an accessory item for the dead rabbit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts (5/8/18)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> This is the priest/challenge copper cap
> It fits onto the 24mm dead rabbit



But how is it any different from the normal dead rabbit copper?


----------



## DougP (5/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> But how is it any different from the normal dead rabbit copper?



It does not have adjustable airflow port. Airflow is little holes like drop RDA and the top cap doesn’t come off, you can only change drip tip 
Makes bigger clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (5/8/18)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> It does not have adjustable airflow port. Airflow is little holes like drop RDA and the top cap doesn’t come off, you can only change drip tip
> Makes bigger clouds



Also looks pretty


----------



## Modyrts (9/8/18)

So today I finally did it...

I woke up this mornig after a good 10 hours of sleep and before I even had my pjs off I had grabbed my mod and some sand paper.

It took me a total of about an hour doing this because i didnt have the proper equipment. I will post what you will need later on in this thread to repeat this process.

I must say I am extremely pleased with the results. Put it back together, polished her up and popped a fresh wick n battery in and got going.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Modyrts (9/8/18)

Will post better quality pics later. Had to use a phone camera for this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (9/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> So today I finally did it...
> 
> I woke up this mornig after a good 10 hours of sleep and before I even had my pjs off I had grabbed my mod and some sand paper.
> 
> ...



good job man !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (9/8/18)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (9/8/18)

I'm sold!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (9/8/18)

Dude, that looks bloody fabulous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts (9/8/18)

Okay so this is for those wanting to try this themselves.

What youll need:
1 × Drill
1 x sheet of 100 or 150 grit sandpaper (preferably wet-dry sandpaper)
1 × sheet of 1000 or above grit sandpaper (preferably wet-dry sandpaper)
1 × vape drill bit *VITAL* (see below)
A spray bottle with water and a rag
A lot of patience a steady had and a lot of boer-maak-n-plan abilities

The process is very simple
1) unscrew attomizer and ensure there is no battery inside.

2) Pop the drill bit into the drill and screw your tube onto it and ensure it is tight (  ) just a tip but ensure you oil the threads on the bit that screws onto your vape as it prevents it from getting stuck later on. And wipe down the vape ensuring there is no residue on it.

3) Take a small piece of 100 grit sandpaper (ensure its cut straight, you dont need more than 3 inch by 3 inch pieces at a time) squirt it heavily with water and place it against the tube in the palm of your hand. Curve it around the vape about half way dont apply too much pressure but dont be too gentle.

4) Begin the sanding process. Start off at a slow speed and gradually speed up as if building coils. Move the paper up and down along the tube at a slow pace and avoid edges. Stop every so often to wet the sandpaper again. When you do spray off the residue paint from the tube and give it a wipe down and start again. I did this every minute or so. This prevents heat , friction and accidental damage.

5) Keep going until as much of the paint is off as possible. You may struggle with paint above the logo, I struggled above the V and the D. Once you are satisfied move to the 1000 grit and repeat the steps in 4 (above) and do not forget to keep wetting the paper and cleaning the tube.

6) Once this is done you can try do the paint inside the difficult to reach button hole but i left it because its unseen. Wash your tube thoroughly and dry off to prevent corrosion.

7) Polish your tube up with some Brasso or simular product. Ensure you oil the contact, spring and other moving parts. Pop a fresh battery and atty on there and youre good to go with your revamped Vgod Pro-Mech

Nice work !!!



Things to note:
• this is much easier with someones help to work the drill
• follow the steps to the T or you may have issues.
• make sure you keep the paper wet and clean the tube. There may be paint on the paper but reapplying water will get it off. Once the paper is worn cut a new piece or it wont work
• This took me a while to do so make time and be patient.
• avoid sanding without the drill moving.

***PLEASE NOTE I WILL NOT BE HELD LIABLE FOR ANY INJURIES OR DAMAGES YOU MAY SUFFER BY FOLLOWING THESE STEPS. DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK***

The drill bit:
https://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/vandy-vape-polishing-rig/




Good-luck,
Have fun,
And share your results!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Modyrts (9/8/18)

Note that i didnt use that drill bit. I used a broken pencil and a whole lot of thread tape/plumbers tape XD XD XD

I was too impatient to wait a week for delivery so i made a plan. 

I highly highly highly recommend that you dont do this tho as it was a pain in the Goon


----------



## RainstormZA (9/8/18)

That looks really awesome @Modyrts 

Glad it all worked out well for you in the end

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts (9/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> That looks really awesome @Modyrts
> 
> Glad it all worked out well for you in the end



Thank you


----------



## SHiBBY (9/8/18)

Nice man! Looks good!

For the sake of information for those with box mods, I've stripped 2x mods with paint stripper with great results. Followed up with Autosol makes them shine like a pawnshop owner's forehead.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Modyrts (10/8/18)

Next step....


Forced patina? What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/8/18)

Got to admit, I've no idea what a patina is. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (10/8/18)

Definitely! That would look awesome. I would love to see you do a patina.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (10/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Got to admit, I've no idea what a patina is. Lol.



You gooi your bare metal <thing> into a bath/spray or otherwise coat with of the likes of vinegar, salt and hydrogen peroxide to forcefully and rapidly oxidise the outer layer. With copper mods, that creates that green weathered look like you stole it from Davy Jones' locker. Alternatively you can hold it firmly whist explaining to your wife where you've been all morning and why the credit card looks a bit on the k*k side and let your salty hands do the work for you, but then if your mod explodes one day and you flee the scene, your mod will become a valuable asset to the investigating party as it will have nice fingerprints embedded in the metal. Then again, they might find actual fingers so this point it pretty moot.

Caution: The side effects of vaping patina devices may include spontaneous sprouting of tentacles from the lower jaw, loss of flexibility in one knee (referred to "wooden leg syndrome"), sudden fascination with triangular hats and treasure, rapid decay of dental health and possibly scurvy.

PS: The above is obviously satire. Please don't write an article about the dangers of vaping titled "A new study by an independent third party professional has shown...bla bla bla #fakenews"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dreadside (10/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> So today I finally did it...
> 
> I woke up this mornig after a good 10 hours of sleep and before I even had my pjs off I had grabbed my mod and some sand paper.
> 
> ...


This looks awesome, job well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts (10/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Got to admit, I've no idea what a patina is. Lol.



A patina is sorta like the oxidisation on metal but a lot of people woth mech tubes force patina their mods to give it a new look using ammonia and salt.

You can do all sortsa things with it 

See below.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (10/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> A patina is sorta like the oxidisation on metal but a lot of people woth mech tubes force patina their mods to give it a new look using ammonia and salt.
> 
> You can do all sortsa things with it
> 
> ...


I had a looksee on YT, looks amazing what one can do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/8/18)

Caramia said:


> I had a looksee on YT, looks amazing what one can do!


Yeah it's amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Modyrts (16/8/18)

Completely forgot i promised better pictures.... here ya go for those interested:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Spyro (16/8/18)

magnificent! I am very excited to do this tomorrow  I'll post my progress pics here too!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Modyrts (16/8/18)

Spyro said:


> magnificent! I am very excited to do this tomorrow  I'll post my progress pics here too!




Please do! Best of luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/8/18)

No matina patina? 

Looking absolutely awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (18/8/18)

So after a night in the paint stripper the paint fell off like burnt skin. Effortless.

Downside is that the factory scratches the device before they paint it to ensure that the paint sticks - as you can see in the photos. Unfortunately no amount of brasso can fix this. So I'm going to pick up some sandpaper when I have time and try to sand off the scratches. 

Before:



After:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyro (18/8/18)

I used a water based paint stripper and it didn't harm the delrin insert at all.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Bulldog (18/8/18)

That looks great @Spyro 


Spyro said:


> I used a water based paint stripper and it didn't harm the delrin insert at all.


 Well it did a bloody good job on your skin

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/8/18)

Spyro said:


> So after a night in the paint stripper the paint fell off like burnt skin. Effortless.
> 
> Downside is that the factory scratches the device before they paint it to ensure that the paint sticks - as you can see in the photos. Unfortunately no amount of brasso can fix this. So I'm going to pick up some sandpaper when I have time and try to sand off the scratches.
> 
> ...



looks great man, good job

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dreadside (18/8/18)

Spyro said:


> So after a night in the paint stripper the paint fell off like burnt skin. Effortless.
> 
> Downside is that the factory scratches the device before they paint it to ensure that the paint sticks - as you can see in the photos. Unfortunately no amount of brasso can fix this. So I'm going to pick up some sandpaper when I have time and try to sand off the scratches.
> 
> ...


Now I want a vgod merch, damn!
Nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (18/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> That looks great @Spyro
> Well it did a bloody good job on your skin



The stripper and brasso did a real number on my fingers. Need to hop in the shower and moisturise  anyone got some hand cream?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (18/8/18)

Wow, it looks way better without all the paint, good job.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts (19/8/18)

@Spyro that looks great!! Thanks foe the info. Could you share the brand of paintstripper you used because i used multiple brands and none worked.

PS: for best results use 2000 grit sandpaper anything lower and you will still see slightly noticeable scratches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (19/8/18)

Spyro said:


> The stripper and brasso did a real number on my fingers. Need to hop in the shower and moisturise  anyone got some hand cream?



Cant speak for the paint stripper but i doubt the brasso did anything as i use it almost daily to polish my mods and i put it on my finger rub it in then clean it off witha cloth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Modyrts (19/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> No matina patina?
> 
> Looking absolutely awesome!



Are you making the reference i think you are XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (19/8/18)

Plascon Removall, I filled up a bowl, disassembled the device and let it soak for 12 hours. It takes a long time to work but it takes off all the paint without dissolving it. You can peel the paint off afterwards and it doesn't damage the delrin.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Modyrts (19/8/18)

Spyro said:


> Plascon Removall, I filled up a bowl, disassembled the device and let it soak for 12 hours. It takes a long time to work but it takes off all the paint without dissolving it. You can peel the paint off afterwards and it doesn't damage the delrin.
> View attachment 142462



Ill give this a try. Going to strip another mod soon. Ijoy Capo with flaking paint.


----------



## Modyrts (25/8/18)

So I gave into the urge and got me a DR and priest cap

Not dissapointed

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Spyro (25/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> So I gave into the urge and got me a DR and priest cap
> 
> Not dissapointed
> 
> View attachment 143065


Welcome to the club.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## greesmonkey122 (10/11/18)

I just did mine this week just needs a polish and now I just need a copper tank for it to be matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/11/18)

Spyro said:


> So after a night in the paint stripper the paint fell off like burnt skin. Effortless.
> 
> Downside is that the factory scratches the device before they paint it to ensure that the paint sticks - as you can see in the photos. Unfortunately no amount of brasso can fix this. So I'm going to pick up some sandpaper when I have time and try to sand off the scratches.
> 
> ...


Do you think the paint stripper would work on the rubber coating on the Minikin boost?

Mine is scratched and peeling but I love the mod but it’s a pain to try peel.


----------



## Resistance (11/11/18)

Awesome work guys.
@Paul33 it should work and if it doesn't try a small amount of oil based stripper.oil normally saturates rubber faster

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/11/18)

Resistance said:


> Awesome work guys.
> @Paul33 it should work and if it doesn't try a small amount of oil based stripper.oil normally saturates rubber faster


I’ll give it go. Thanks.


----------



## Spyro (11/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’ll give it go. Thanks.



I truly don't know a thing about paint stripping. I found the paint stripper in the garage. It was leftovers from some work that was done a while back. I'd follow what Resistance says.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/11/18)

remove any and all rubber / plastic parts. unless it polypropylene the paint stripper will most likely damage it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (11/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> remove any and all rubber / plastic parts. unless it polypropylene the paint stripper will most likely damage it.


I found that rubbing alcohol stripped the paint off my Cylon when I took it apart to clean it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I found that rubbing alcohol stripped the paint off my Cylon when I took it apart to clean it.
> 
> View attachment 151081


same thing with the ohm boy rage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/11/18)

@Paul33 best stripper I used was duram.cost about 100-150 a liter depending where you buy it. 5-10 mins and job is done on most cases

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (11/11/18)

Thanks @Spyro for the vote of confidence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/11/18)

Resistance said:


> @Paul33 best stripper I used was duram.cost about 100-150 a liter depending where you buy it. 5-10 mins and job is done on most cases


I’ll give it a go @Resistance and let you know

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vacant (8/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Vacant (8/1/19)

I picked this one up second hand the previous owner had used paint stripper (very carefully!) and then polished it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/19)

Modyrts said:


> Completely forgot i promised better pictures.... here ya go for those interested:
> View attachment 142188
> View attachment 142189


Neat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (25/1/19)

Modyrts said:


> I got rid of mine. Got tired of having to brasso it every five minutes. Person whom i gave it to sprayed it with a clear coat although it doesnt look as good now


Polishing it and then giving it a good coating of Carnauba based wax should easy the pain quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

Paint stripper can get it at any hardware store. Paint it on and leave it. It will start to bubble/scale. After this, simply wipe off.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/12/21)

Morix said:


> Paint stripper can get it at any hardware store. Paint it on and leave it. It will start to bubble/scale. After this, simply wipe off.
> View attachment 245243

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------

